# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >   Hi, Need some help here. Phil and I are thinking of a little excursion to Nantucket. I had read about a new start up air charter company, a la tradewinds, that would be flying from Long Island's MacA

## phil62

Hi, Need some help here. Phil and I are thinking of a little excursion to Nantucket. I had read about a new start up air charter company, a la tradewinds, that would be flying from Long Island's MacArthur Airport/Islip some time soon. However, I did not think to write it down. My bad. Does any one know of it or have suggestions for making this trip to Nantucket? Thanks for your help, Amy

----------


## andynap

Amy- you don't like the high-speed ferry?

----------


## MIke R

fly out of Teterboro NJ via Tradewinds or drive to Providence and fly Cape Air to ACK, or take a high speed ferry out of Hyannis

----------


## julianne

Amy,
You read correctly.---starting in June---until September, there will be flights from MacArthur Airport to Groton, CT to Nantucket. I'm sure you want to avoid the hassle of driving to one of the ferry sites or to Teterboro---this looks interesting. Check out the details on www.publiccharters.com.

----------


## amyb

Hi Julia-Yes, I found that site this morning and we are looking into it. We are looking for a June weekend getaway the 12, 13 14 time frame.

----------


## MIke R

well if you decide to go and need/want some restaurant recommendations...let me know

sorry to inform you but virtually all of the seafood found on Nantucket is fresh....LOL
(sorry..couldnt resist! )

----------


## amyb

This is such a MIKER response. Will keep you posted. And have a great time on St Barths-I know you will maximize all of your time while there.

----------


## MIke R

thanks.......Nantucket and the Cape in general is great in June..before the mobs arrive...the only better month is September...after the mobs leave

----------


## phil62

Those are also my favorite times for the Hamptons and Long Island's East End. Amy

----------


## patchdad

Amy,
Do you and Phil get out to the east end often?
We have a place in East Hampton, if you're ever out, we'd love to meet you.  I have sooooo loved your food diaries here on the forum.

----------

